# red 585



## wheelio (Nov 29, 2006)

I found a deal on a red /carbon 585 .Any one out there know what year they made red with a bit of carbon showing 585s? ive not seen any of these on any gallerys or forums .Are they a limited edition? Any pictures?


----------



## fillmore (Apr 2, 2005)

C-40 on this forum posted a few photos of his red 585 last year. I'm not sure which year it is but it's the best looking frame that Look has produced. I'd get it.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*2006*



wheelio said:


> I found a deal on a red /carbon 585 .Any one out there know what year they made red with a bit of carbon showing 585s? ive not seen any of these on any gallerys or forums .Are they a limited edition? Any pictures?


I boought mine last spring. It's a 2006 special edition.


----------



## branzzz (Feb 20, 2007)

that is RED!!!

looks like a hot chilli...


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

C-40 said:


> I boought mine last spring. It's a 2006 special edition.


Dude, that's cool. I dig it. Hi-viz too, which is a great thing on the road.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

wheelio said:


> I found a deal on a red /carbon 585 .Any one out there know what year they made red with a bit of carbon showing 585s? ive not seen any of these on any gallerys or forums .Are they a limited edition? Any pictures?


The red 585's were a limited edition that was released in the U.S. partway through the 2006 model year. I'm not sure how many of them are out there, but probably not more than a couple hundred.

*[email protected]*


----------



## DasMud (Jun 8, 2003)

just to add to the red 585 gallery...


----------

